# A couple of the kitchen in progress



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

what a difference a counter and backsplash makes eh?

I did not do the countertops just the backsplash..

just used a cheap wetsaw with a glass tile blade for the ends and used a dremel dry for the outlets. I bought the expensive (like 20bux) diamond "tile" blade for the dremel. After getting the tiles up and going to put outlets back on I needed to notch out the screw holes a little better, believe it or not the fiber based metal cutting blade that came with the dremel worked just as good if not better than the diamond one.

I had my doubts about the dremel but considering the tiles were small and did a little cutting at a time it was fine since the edges were hidden behind plates anyway...

Second pic is a before and after...before grout and paint...


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Makes a world of difference man, really looks great. Are you replacing the floors too, or, are they just covered up?


----------



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks nope just drop cloths


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm just finishing up applying the tile for our back splash and it has been a bit of an ordeal. Lots of windows and sashes and outlets to tile around, and the room corners were not straight (I replaced the plaster and lathe up to the receptacle height but was not thinking ahead to the backsplash).

I used a pair of glass nippers to cut similar tile (mini glass subway). 










They worked great. They don't always cut straight and clean, but they are fast and even at 30% waste on individual tiles I felt like I came out ahead.

That pattern and color looks great by the way, and great job. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## detyianni (Oct 22, 2010)

Ironlight said:


> I'm just finishing up applying the tile for our back splash and it has been a bit of an ordeal. Lots of windows and sashes and outlets to tile around, and the room corners were not straight (I replaced the plaster and lathe up to the receptacle height but was not thinking ahead to the backsplash).
> 
> I used a pair of glass nippers to cut similar tile (mini glass subway).
> 
> ...


thanks...doing the grout was a pain for all those little tiles... in the end I used my bare hands to cram it all in. It went waaaay faster too bad I did not try using my bare hands until the last 4 ft !


----------

